# Wie Item Listener zu JCheckBox(in JTable) hinzufügen?



## Fred123 (22. Apr 2008)

Hi!

Ich hoffe mein Titel ist nicht zu verwirrend ausgefallen, jedoch hab ich eine Frage:

Ich benutze eine JTable mit nem Default Table Model.
In meiner Tabelle bei Spalte 10 gibts ne Checkbox.
Das hab ich mit dem Code Festgelegt:


```
public Class<?> getColumnClass(int columnIndex) {
    if (columnIndex == 7) {
	return Boolean.class;
}
else
return super.getColumnClass(columnIndex);
}
```

Wie kann ich den jetzt allerdings zu den Einzelenn Checkbox in jeder Zeile bei Spalte 10 einen ItemListener hinzufügen? 

Wenn ich jetzt zb Die checkbox in Zeile 1 anklicke und sie dann auf true gesetzt wird, dass dann ein Text kommt wie zb "Jetzt TRUE". 

Wenn ichs dann wieder anklicke die Checkbox dann soll der Text "Jetzt FALSE" kommen. 

Wie realisiere ich sowas am besten?

THX!

mfg


----------



## Michael... (23. Apr 2008)

...eigenen CellEditor schreiben der z.B von CheckBox erbt, dem kann man dann einen Listener zuweisen (s. FAQ). Die CheckBox, die man in der Tabelle sieht ist nur gerendert.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2008)

eine Alternative: auf das TableModel einen Listener, der dich über Änderungen im Model informiert,

aus der Spalte kannst du ablesen, ob es die Boolean-Spalte ist,
die Zeile verrät dir sogar den genauen Datensatz


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2008)

Welcher Listener wäre da am besten geeignet?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2008)

der Standardlistener
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html#modelchange


----------



## till123 (31. Jul 2008)

...


----------



## till123 (31. Jul 2008)

...


----------

